# Genesis Dual Mono Extreme NIB



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

Genesis Dual Mono Extreme Amplifier 515w x 2 @ 2? - eBay (item 250612369122 end time Apr-19-10 07:32:34 PDT)


It hurts, but I have to let it go.


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

No one has any questions?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice I was talking to a dealer about some Genesis today... 

I would need 2 of those and a 4 channel


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

I have them. 
Make an offer. Everything has a price.


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

Didn't sell at auction.
Reposted.
I'm not going to lower the price any. It is a bargain at $900.


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok... I lowered the price a bit

Genesis Dual Mono Extreme Amplifier 515w x 2 @ 2? - eBay (item 250612369122 end time Apr-19-10 07:32:34 PDT)

Enjoy


----------



## jwdrums0 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi mate,

Yes sir, that is a bargain. I thought I was going good when I paid USD$1170 for mine BNIB. Of course that was before the dreaded gfc changed the game for everyone 

All the best, --Joe


----------



## Jeremy Mullins (Nov 2, 2007)

Great news for me. Wife got a job. I will honor this auction, but it will not be reposted if it doesn't sell. Back to shopping for a x-over & eq.
)


----------

